# My other passion....



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 25, 2008)

My first passion, brings me much enjoyment.......


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

Little bump........trying to get some C & C here......please and thank you...


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 26, 2008)

Is that a Fender?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

smcaskil said:


> Is that a Fender?


 
Yeah, stratocaster....had a good bit of work done to it though..


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 26, 2008)

So you broke up with her? :>


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 26, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> Yeah, stratocaster....had a good bit of work done to it though..




I looks like you've changed the rear pickup from that picture.

Nice picture by the way.  Be fun to see if you could get the DOF to have both knobs in focus.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

The Phototron said:


> So you broke up with her? :>


 
No, having an illicit affair......


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

smcaskil said:


> I looks like you've changed the rear pickup from that picture.
> 
> Nice picture by the way. Be fun to see if you could get the DOF to have both knobs in focus.


 
Changed all the pick ups once, then changed out the bridge pick up, new pots, new pick guard, new saddles, rewired the bridge pickup, and a fret job....it's like a camera, a money pit.....


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, I had decided on an American Fender Strat.  Jumbo frets, dual bridge pick-up, S1 switch installed after purchase.

Then I decided I wanted a camera more and spent my $1000 on that.  I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

smcaskil said:


> Yes, I had decided on an American Fender Strat. Jumbo frets, dual bridge pick-up, S1 switch installed after purchase.
> 
> Then I decided I wanted a camera more and spent my $1000 on that. I think I made the right choice.


 

At this point I have more in the guitar*s*, but the camera will not take long to catch up, no doubt about it....


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 27, 2008)

It looks a little out of focus to me.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 27, 2008)

SteveEllis said:


> It looks a little out of focus to me.


 

The DOF was intentional....


----------



## JCleveland (Jan 27, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be anything in focus which is quite bothersome- Although I'm sure your love affair with such a wonderful lady is marvelous though!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 27, 2008)

JCleveland said:


> There doesn't seem to be anything in focus which is quite bothersome- Although I'm sure your love affair with such a wonderful lady is marvelous though!


 

thanks for the input


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking it wasn't quite in focus, or I just can't tell where the focal point is. It looks like you may have a little bit of camera shake which may be the issue.


----------



## yardism (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine goes to 11...


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

yardism said:


> Mine goes to 11...


 

believe it or not I have one that goes to 12...no lie...Fender Blues DeVille


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it wasn't quite in focus, or I just can't tell where the focal point is. It looks like you may have a little bit of camera shake which may be the issue.


 

The camera was on a tripod, so no shake.  I was setting the focus at a certain spot, the turning the camera after the focus was set.  I did this several times in different spots on the guitar.....this one came out the most interesting ( of the black and white ) I wasn't really trying to focus on a certain point, just moving around till something decent came out.

I'm sure as close as I was to the guitar, once I set the focus then turned the camera down, that point now came close to the camera, thus out of focus, but....I'm still new to this and trying lots of different things looking for feedback.  I think I was mistaking the glare for out of focus......

thanks for the input.............I'll keep shooting


----------



## Emerana (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought it was going to be a gun lol

I like it alot.  It could be more interesting with a little more contrast


----------



## cameramike (Jan 28, 2008)

would of been a great picture IF the volume knob had been in focus, i love that the tone is totally out, kinda makes a point i feel


----------

